# CPC, CANPC, CPMA looking for PT work



## knulph (Mar 24, 2011)

I am currently employed in the University of Missouri's Corporate Compliance office and am looking for pt work that can be done at home in the evenings/weekends.

Resume available upon request.

Katherine Nulph CPC, CPMA, CANPC, BA


----------

